# Stone & Wood Draught Ale



## New2thebrew (26/10/10)

Hey all,

Have done some searching for an extract recipe for the stone & wood draught ale, however all recipes seem on here seem to be for AG.

I'm aware the guys use galaxy hops, and some wheat, however would love to know if anyone's had any luck with an extract version, particulary a recipe with hop boil times etc.

Cheers


----------



## haysie (26/10/10)

New2thebrew said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Have done some searching for an extract recipe for the stone & wood draught ale, however all recipes seem on here seem to be for AG.
> 
> ...



I have done 2 A/G versions, and I cant crack it. Still trying though. I think I have the hop regime pretty close, bittering with NB, galaxy at .5 to the ltr at 5, then .5 to the ltr at 3 days primary, then .5 to the ltr at end of primary. .5 in a stocking in the keg. Its hoppy but about right over time. The malt yeast profile is hard yakka.


----------



## Naztone (2/11/10)

I would looove to get anyone's findings on this too. 

My first thought would be to use the basic hop timings of the AG recipes, to about 20odd IBUs but I'm a bit stuck on what sort of steeping grains to use. 


Haysie, excuse my utter noobness, but are you saying .5gm to the batch size or boil size L ?

Thanks. 



P.S - this is a fantastic community of extremely helpful people. Many thanks for all the great info. 
Any northern beaches Sydney brewers around?


----------



## earle (2/11/10)

Had this again a couple of weeks ago at the Grand Central in Brisbane when I was down there. In terms of an extract recipe I was thinking about something like Doc smurtos golden ale as a starting point. Stone and wood is very pale so needs some changes

A tin of the lightest kit or extract you can get
1.5kg liquid wheat extract
100-200 gram carahell or caramalt (these are lighter than pale crystal)
Hopping similar to ag as in previous posts


----------



## argon (2/11/10)

Based on Snow's S&W Draught Ale converted to all extract would come out like this;

Recipe: Snow's Stone and Wood (Extract Version)
Brewer: 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: Extract
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.62 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 7.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 21.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: - %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.22 kg Pale Liquid Extract (8.0 SRM) Extract 61.22 % 
1.41 kg Wheat Liquid Extract (8.0 SRM) Extract 38.78 % 
40.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (Dry Hop 10 days) Hops - 
11.90 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (60 min) Hops 17.3 IBU 
3.47 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (20 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
5.18 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (5 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [Starter Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: None
Total Grain Weight: 3.63 kg
----------------------------


Notes:
------


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Naztone (2/11/10)

Nice!! Thanks guys and thanks argon. 
Going to give this a try.


----------



## tazman1967 (2/11/10)

For KnKers:
1 can Canadian Blonde or Coopers Lager
250 Wheat Malt
250 Dex
500 Malt
15g Hop Tea 20min ( Galaxy)
15g Dry Hop ( Galaxy)
US 1056 Yeast

Just my take on it.. IMHO


----------



## kelbygreen (2/11/10)

just to make it easier on K&K 1056 is us05 yeast. 1056 is wyeast and the equivalent in dry yeast is us-05 just to make it easier


----------



## time01 (9/2/11)

has anyone had success with this?


----------



## haysie (9/2/11)

time01 said:


> has anyone had success with this?


 The great thing about brewing this/trying to clone it. When you dont get it right, its still a very summerish quaffable ale. When I dont brew ESB`s near right they can be terible. Its an all Aussie BEER thats hard to really screw up. Hint.... Low IBU`s, late hopping, late hopping, low attentuation, plus a fair whack of wheat.


----------



## hopcycle (9/2/11)

I have just made an all grain version of this and I have used 40% wheat. The malt profile I think is close.

I hopped with a wee bit of super alpha and also loads of galaxy right at the end in two additions

I would think that the canadian blonde, as it is quite pale, is a good base and perhaps the rest being wheat malt extract and perhaps a bit of dex to reduce final gravity.

My FG was 1007 and the malt profile is nice and dry and very quenching

Hope this helps

p.s I have not dry hopped but there is still loads of flavour and aroma


----------



## time01 (4/3/11)

anyone have an extract update on this one?


----------



## Sydneybrewer (4/3/11)

my AG recipe

Recipe: STONE AND WOOD PACIFIC ALE
Style: 6B-Light Hybrid Beer-Blonde Ale

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 26.50 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 23.00 l
Volume Transferred: 21.00 l
Water Added: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 21.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 19.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.039 SG
Expected OG: 1.045 SG
Expected FG: 1.011 SG
Expected ABV: 4.5 %
Expected ABW: 3.6 %
Expected IBU (using Rager): 25.9
Expected Color: 5.4 SRM
Apparent Attenuation: 74.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian Ale Malt 2.500 kg (55.6 %) In Mash/Steeped
Australian Vienna 1.000 kg (22.2 %) In Mash/Steeped
Australian Wheat Malt 1.000 kg (22.2 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
Australian Galaxy (13.0 % alpha) 20 g Loose Whole Hops used 20 Min From End
Australian Galaxy (13.0 % alpha) 20 g Loose Whole Hops used 10 Min From End
Australian Galaxy (13.0 % alpha) 20 g Loose Whole Hops used 5 Min From End
Australian Galaxy (13.0 % alpha) 40 g Loose Whole Hops used Dry-Hopped

Yeast: DCL US-05-SafAle

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (66C/151F) w/Mash Out
Step: Rest at 66 degC for 60 mins
Step: Raise to and Mash out at 77 degC for 10 mins

if i had to do this as extract i would say use 1x 1.5l coopers pale lme, 1x 1.5l coopers wheat lme in place of malt bill


----------



## Silo Ted (4/3/11)

time01 said:


> anyone have an extract update on this one?



Have you tried to brew it yet based on the suggestions above ? There is no single answer, and as a brewer maker of beer, it's always an advantage to be confident enough to take a few basic suggestions, condense the information into a final recipe and go for it. 

As mentioned, it will be a great drop regardless, so just jump on in and give it a go, then alter it next time to suit your tastes. If I was doing extract beers I would be seriously considering Argon's suggestion. 

Some hints for you when tasting the original beer. The original is very pale, so that discounts too much specialty grain. You know it has wheat in it, and of course Galaxy all the way. The neutral flavour of American Ale yeast is a wise suggestion too, although if I was doing it I would split the batch and use a British Ale yeast as well. Either, either. It will be great ! 

Go forth young man !


----------



## Ross (4/3/11)

time01 said:


> has anyone had success with this?




time01, 

If you are a brisbanite, our Fresh Wort Kit Clone "Rock & Timber Draught" is on tap at the brewery.

Cheers Ross


----------



## time01 (5/3/11)

yeah i live in west brisy ross, if you have it on tap? to sample ill definately pop out in a couple of weeks and purchase some.
how many others of your fresh wort kit's do you have on tap?


----------



## ploto (13/3/11)

Don't forget there are plenty of ideas in this thread: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=47023

I haven't had a chance to try this beer yet but will get a six pack as soon as I can find it.

Here's my idea for an extract recipe, based mostly on what I have on hand.

Type: Extract
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Boil Size: 3.00 L
Boil Time: 60 min 

0.30 kg Wheat Dry Extract (8.0 SRM) Dry Extract 8.3 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Dry Extract (8.0 SRM) Dry Extract 5.6 % 
1.50 kg Pilsner Liquid Extract (3.5 SRM) Extract 41.7 % (Morgans Extra Pale)
1.50 kg Wheat Liquid Extract (8.0 SRM) Extract 41.7 % (Morgans Wheat)
0.10 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 2.8 % 

5.00 gm Galaxy [13.40%] (60 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Galaxy [13.40%] (15 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Galaxy [13.40%] (5 min) Hops 4.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Galaxy [13.40%] (0 min) Hops - 
30.00 gm Galaxy [13.40%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 

1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale 

Est Original Gravity: 1.047 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.4 % 
Bitterness: 19.3 IBU 
Est Color: 6.8 SRM 

The 500g of dry wheat extract is split 200g / 300g as I only have room for a 3l boil.

I only have 75g of Galaxy pellets, do you think this would be enough? Also is the 40 SRM Caramalt too dark? should I try to get something lighter like Carahell or Carapils?


----------



## The Giant (6/6/11)

Well I just kegged this tonight so thought I'd report back. 

Did 1 can of wheat
1 can of light malt
500g of dex to bump up the alcohol
Us05 yeast
Was done at around 18 for 8 days

I used the following hops
Australian Galaxy (13.0 % alpha) 20 g Loose Whole Hops used 20 Min From End
Australian Galaxy (13.0 % alpha) 20 g Loose Whole Hops used 10 Min From End
Australian Galaxy (13.0 % alpha) 20 g Loose Whole Hops used 5 Min From End
Australian Galaxy (13.0 % alpha) 30 g Loose Whole Hops used Dry-Hopped

I was really happy with it until I dry hopped on day 5 so 3 days worth of dry hopping. 
The flavour was really good but tasting it tonight I think the hops are just to overpowering now. I think the dry hopping just tipped it over the edge. Who knows it might calm down in the keg but I was a lot happier with the flavour prior to dry hopping. 

Is it stone and wood? Who knows as it's still early days. But I reckon it was real close or at least a bloody good beer prior to the dry hop.


----------



## ekul (6/6/11)

I do a 60/40 ale/wheat ratio for my grain bill in my stone and wood clone, which is based off Snows clone, so if you wanted to do the same thing with extract (and assuming that wheat cans are 40% barley malt) you could do the following

1.3kg Liquid light malt extract
2.1kg liquid wheat malt extract

and then (galaxy flowers 14.2%AA)
5g @ 30
10g @ 20
10g @ 10
10g @ 0

25g french press hopped

My last grian version of this is drinking great. Wish i didn't have so much uni so i could sample more.


----------



## The Giant (6/6/11)

Might give it a shot next time. I don't think the mix of malt and wheat was to much of a problem just my hop schedule

Who knows maybe it will settle down. I've had beers that were awesome from the fermenter but then once drinkable I found them to be lacking flavour! Haha let's hope so


----------



## mwd (6/6/11)

The Giant said:


> Might give it a shot next time. I don't think the mix of malt and wheat was to much of a problem just my hop schedule
> 
> Who knows maybe it will settle down. I've had beers that were awesome from the fermenter but then once drinkable I found them to be lacking flavour! Haha let's hope so



Yep forget the keg for a few weeks it should smooth off nicely with a bit of time hopefully :drinks:


----------



## Guysmiley54 (6/6/11)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Yep forget the keg for a few weeks it should smooth off nicely with a bit of time hopefully :drinks:



It will settle down with time but I had a go at a S&W clone where I was over zealous with the Galaxy. I have left it nearly 5-6 months and it is still too aggressive. I think the key is balance, if my malt bill had been better the beer would be a lot smoother and more drinkable.

ymmv B)


----------



## The Giant (30/6/11)

Thought I would report back and happy to say it has really settled down in the keg the last few weeks.

Bl00dy nice beer to drink now hahah Its a big hit with SWMBO and the mates.

Still cloudy but that is the wheat extract me thinks. Very refreshing tasty beer, is it Stone and Wood not exactly
But I've got a few of the McOriginals in the fridge that I have been getting people to compare and they are happy to say its around the same taste or know what i was aiming for.
Some say they like mine better hahahahahha or maybe cause I'm so big they were worried at offending me


----------



## TedAu (9/7/11)

The Giant said:


> Thought I would report back and happy to say it has really settled down in the keg the last few weeks.
> 
> Bl00dy nice beer to drink now hahah Its a big hit with SWMBO and the mates.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the follow up. 

I'll be giving your recipe a go as soon as I work out how to do my first extract, and negotiate a couple of hours of kitchen time


----------



## soundawake (8/10/11)

I'm gonna put one of these down tonight, here's what I picked up at Beer Belly today
1 can light malt extract
1kg dry wheat malt
1kg light dry malt
200grams Galaxy pellets (14.5% AA)

Wishing I bought the flowers instead of the pellets now, they smelled INCREDIBLE in the shop.

I'll be using US05 and I also have some dex handy.

First I was thinking I was going to use 500g of the wheat malt and 500g of the light, but now I'm thinking that won't be enough wheat, so will probably use the full kilo of dry wheat malt instead and maybe 300g dex.

Now just trying to nut out a hop schedule... I'll be doing a 5L boil. I was thinking

15g @ 30 mins

20g @ 15 mins

20g @ 5 mins

10g @ 0 mins

and probably dry hop 15g a couple of days in. How does this sound? Too much? Any ideas suggestions welcome.


----------



## soundawake (8/10/11)

Anyone? I'm gonna get started in about half an hour.


----------



## jurule (8/10/11)

I would use more like 5g at 30 and gradually up ur hops usage from there for more flavor and aroma. Will be too bitter otherwise. Galaxy has balls use wisely 


----------



## soundawake (9/10/11)

Yeah cool, actually after posting that last one I thought more about it and changed it to 
5g @ 30
15g @ 15
15g @ 5
15g @ 0.

Glad I changed it.


----------



## hirns (9/10/11)

Well, just read this thread this morning after having nearly posted my first recipe to the data base last week end as I was so impressed with the recipe below that is very similar to the other K&K recipes in this thread.

Fat Yak

Cooper's Canadian Blonde
200g of Carapils
500g LDME

Malt in 4l of boiling water with runnings of carapils.
10g Galaxy @10min
5g Galaxy @flame out
10g Galaxy @ 48hr dry hop
Swiss Lager Yeast

I was aiming to make a Naked Blonde(hence the lower ac%) for the mother & father in law. It was a pleasant suprise to crack one after two weeks and find that it tasted like Stone & Wood. I've been forced out of AG for a bit with the new job and this is the quick keg filler that I'd been looking for.

The hops have faded way too fast though and that is why I ended up not posting the recipe. I've got another in the fermenter now with US 05 to see if it helps the hops shine better before I start playing with amounts.


Cheers

Hirns


----------



## MitchDudarko (9/10/11)

soundawake said:


> Anyone? I'm gonna get started in about half an hour.



Sounds good. 
All I can add is that you should be glad you got pellets. They're much better to dry hop with. I made a 10min IPA with Galaxy, and dry hopped half with Flowers, half with pellets. The pellet one had better aroma IMO.


----------



## soundawake (9/10/11)

That's interesting, as I was regretting getting the pellets over the flowers as the flowers smelled way better. 

Looks like I've made all the right choices!

Only a couple of things went wrong as I was boiling... I looked away for about 20 seconds and it happened to be right at the point when the wheat malt boiled over and created a mess of the stove. 

Also as I cooled the boil before I put it in the fermenter it was really tough to break up all the big chunks of dry wheat malt that formed in the fermenter. Managed to break up most of it though.


----------



## soundawake (11/10/11)

OK so I'm into day 3 of this brew in the fermenter. I'm using US05 for the first time, I didn't rehydrate it as I usually do as the instructions on the packet just said to sprinkle it in dry.

Even now in day 3, the krausen is barely 1 cm high. Bugger all really. Never encountered this before. Is this normal for US05? Or could it be because I used a full kilo of dry wheat malt? Anyone?


----------



## jurule (11/10/11)

What temp are u brewing at? Perhaps using a clean spoon give it a light stir without splashing it around.


----------



## soundawake (11/10/11)

Its sitting at about 19-20 now. I pitched at 23 degrees.


----------



## MarkBastard (11/10/11)

There is nothing at all wrong with 1cm of krausen for US05.


----------



## soundawake (11/10/11)

Cool.

I used hydrated Nottingham for my last brew (Neill's Centenarillo) and that fermented like crazy. I'm using one of the new Coopers fermenters that are semi transparent and if you looked close you could see just how turbulent the wort was... it was like a tornado. US05 is completely the opposite.


----------



## soundawake (9/11/11)

Well, just cracked open my first Pacific clone today and I'll be buggered if it isn't almost EXACTLY like the real thing... I think I nailed it. Considering one is made in a commercial brewery and mine was made in my kitchen and living room, its effectively identical. The bittering profile is ever so slightly different but otherwise...

I highly recommend you guys try this recipe and see what you think.

1 can Coopers liquid light malt
1kg dry wheat malt
I *think* 300 grams dex... although it isnt in my notes, I think I just forgot to write it down.. damn!! (edit - yep definitely 300g dex... I now remember putting it in)
5L hop boil with 500g of the wheat malt
5g galaxy @30 mins
15g galaxy @15
15g galaxy @5
15g galaxy @0
US05 yeast
15g galaxy dry hopped on day 5.
OG 1.040
Made to 23L
I took a FG reading but didnt write it down in my notes... really need to up my note taking game as my memory is shithouse.


----------

